# Breeders and Keepers magazine a must have!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

For all you shrimp hobbyists out there, this is a MUST have. I just picked up
my edition 2 from ShrimpFever and I was blown away with the great articles
and pictures of all the shrimps. They even have a grading guide in the 2nd
edition. It'll have you thinking shrimps for spring, shrimps for spring


----------

